# WOOD NARDI WHEEL



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry i aint got no pics of it but if any one has the best of of cadillacs magazine is the steering wheel of the "Purple Fantasy" cadillac from southside c.c,


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

ebay has them all day everyday for 250+


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what keywords do i type i alredy tried ebay and couldnt find it


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

its the one that has wood and leather


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

are you sure its a nardi???? it could be a GT(GRANT) steering wheel....


----------



## lowjacc (Feb 16, 2006)

all i want is a woodgraun type one i was told that nardi and grant is the one i just want it cuz i dont want it to get stolen


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

this is a nardi 










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NARDI-Wood-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

like this one I have sitting here, with the adapter :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

naw man, can someone please give their email so i can send them the pic and know what im talking about


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

i know grant has this wheel that is very similar for $217.00 if u can't find the other wheel


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

i know grant has this wheel that is very similar for $217.00 if u can't find the other wheel


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

can anyone else give me their email so i can send you the pic of the wheel im talking about, dont know how to post pics


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I never seen a Nardi like this before, looks like a Grant to me...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^thats the one homies anyone know where i can get this wheel,thanks 216 for the help


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

THATS A GRANT STEERING WHEEL WITH THE COLOR MATCHED LEATHER ON IT..


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any ideas on where i can get one of these?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/APC-LEATHER...068683371QQrdZ1










Change the leather to your interior tone


----------



## seventy5_caprice (Jan 25, 2006)

i just bought one of these the other day for 65 buck with everything except the adapter ! damn good deal i thought :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

So does anyone have any idea where i can get one like the purple one?some of you said is a grant but cant find it in the grant site or in stores :dunno: please help thanks.


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 29 2006, 12:16 AM~5512695
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/APC-LEATHER...068683371QQrdZ1
> 
> 
> ...



that would look nice in my big body also! instead of black leater.it would be dark blue ..how much for one of those?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

No one has anything?


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 4 2006, 04:39 PM~5549885
> *So does anyone have any idea where i can get one like the purple one?some of you said is a grant but cant find it in the grant site or in stores :dunno: please help thanks.
> *


id like to know too


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn that sucks :thumbsdown: ,nothing then huh


----------



## seventy5_caprice (Jan 25, 2006)

i will have one like this in about 2 weeks. i dont have pics but it is being sent from japan


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@Jun 5 2006, 06:35 AM~5553618
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing Like A Nardi!!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

it aint a grant, its a nardi but the "personal" line.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ITS THIS ONE W/ THE LEATHER ADDED TO IT.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 27 2006, 09:53 AM~5505394
> *I never seen a Nardi like this before, looks like a Grant to me...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 9 2006, 10:40 PM~5582716
> *ITS THIS ONE W/ THE LEATHER ADDED TO IT.
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks pretty good.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

GO TO EBAY ADVANCED SEARCH, CLICK ON ITEMS BY SELLER, AND PASTE THIS: 
oldspeedmania HES IN JAPAN HES BEEN SELLING THOUSANDS OF THEM NARDI WHEELS


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so it is a nardi or is it a grant with leather wrapped around it?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 9 2006, 09:40 AM~5580200
> *it aint a grant, its a nardi but the "personal" line.
> *


sounds like you know what it is,you got any idea on where to get one?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 11 2006, 01:22 PM~5589562
> *so it is a nardi or is it a grant with leather wrapped around it?
> *


looks liek a grant...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

alright its a grant but does ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 11 2006, 05:26 PM~5589799
> *alright its a grant but does ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE
> *


go to pep boys and order it, they have the grant catalog


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 11 2006, 04:11 PM~5590215
> *go to pep boys and order it, they have the grant catalog
> *


yea pep boys,or autozone they all carry grant...


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 23 2006, 03:10 PM~5482035
> *like this one I have sitting here, with the adapter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You wanna sell that?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 11 2006, 01:31 PM~5589594
> *sounds like you know what it is,you got any idea on where to get one?
> *


you can go to ebay, typer "personal steering"
i used to see them more often on there but they are still on there.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 12 2006, 08:55 AM~5594203
> *you can go to ebay, typer "personal steering"
> i used to see them more often on there but they are still on there.
> *


they dont have them no more :banghead: anyone else? help a rider out


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 12 2006, 07:47 PM~5596399
> *they dont have them no more :banghead: anyone else? help a rider out
> *


I'm pretty sure this is the same wheel

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Steering-wh...074040798QQrdZ1


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Should lead you in the right direction  

http://www.spiderautomotive.com/mirage1169.html

http://www.yearone.com/serverfiles/headlin...LE67571&Style=3


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks homie not the exact same one im looking for but appreciate your help and your time, im looking for the one that has wood and leather wrapped around it seen it in alot of them slabs out in houston someone down there would probably know where to get one. but thanks again


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 13 2006, 09:05 PM~5603727
> *Thanks homie not the exact same one im looking for  but appreciate your help and your time, im looking for the one that has wood and leather wrapped around it seen it in alot of them slabs out in houston someone down there would probably know where to get one. but thanks again
> *






THE 1S THEY HAVE OVER THERE ARE BOOTLEGS FROM THE FLEAMARKET. YOU BETTER OF GETTIN THE GRANT AND GETTIN IT WRAPPED.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 27 2006, 09:53 AM~5505394
> *I never seen a Nardi like this before, looks like a Grant to me...
> 
> 
> ...


KINDA CLOSE


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i seen this one picture of slim thug's cadillac with the steering wheel im looking for i dont think he got it from a flea market


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 13 2006, 09:19 PM~5603827
> *i seen this one picture of slim thug's cadillac with the steering wheel im looking for i dont think he got it from a flea market
> *


you think he actually put it on? some shop prolyl charge dhim 60g's then went and put cheap shit on the car,like most celebritys


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i know he didnt put it on but im saying his ride has the wheel im looking for,i dont really care if its a cheap one but it looks nice thats why i want it.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 13 2006, 10:25 PM~5604051
> *i know he didnt put it on but im saying his ride has the wheel im looking for,i dont really care if its a cheap one but it looks nice thats why i want it.
> *


ok i hink a couple people have told you.its a grant,autozone and pepboys sells them,if theyd ont have them they could order it for you


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i alredy checked my autozone homie all they got is grant and pilot we dont have pep boys up here and like i said im looking for the one with leather wrapped around it. let me get your email homie i got a couple more pics of what wheel im talkin bout


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 13 2006, 10:42 PM~5604134
> *i alredy checked my autozone homie all they got is grant and pilot we dont have pep boys up here and like i said im looking for the one with leather wrapped around it. let me get your email homie i got a couple more pics of what wheel im talkin bout
> *


oh your looking for it already wrapped.i dont know much about interiors so i wont be that big of a help.i guess you could have someone stitch up some leather on the all wood grant.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 14 2006, 12:19 AM~5603827
> *i seen this one picture of slim thug's cadillac with the steering wheel im looking for i dont think he got it from a flea market
> *


I'm pretty sure since the steering wheel is obviously not out there on the market the guy probably had it custom made. After all this is a customization lifestyle a little leather around the wheel ain't no biggy


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

the best one ive seen. the others look ghetto.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:uh: grant steering wheels website

http://store.summitracing.com/egnsearch.as...+115+4294891653


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

this one is nice. but you said you wanted wood.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Homie, what you want is the GRANT wood wheel Indiciduals TX linked above, and get it partially leather wrapped.

If you want the Nardi horn button, you can use that too. The ones you see on slabs are all custom made. Mainly using the Grant wheel. 

People use the Grant wheel because you can buy their removeable steering wheel kit and takeoff your steering wheel with a key.

I have the Grant wood wheel and removeable kit, and also a rare gold Nardi wheel with black leather and white stitching, straight from the Nardi factory. Ill post some pics later on. But what you want is the Grant wood wheel, and get it rwapped if you want the leather /wood combo. Or you can just cheap out and get the $50 APC model someone else posted, but it looks cheesy.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 11:59 PM~5609762
> *the best one ive seen. the others look ghetto.
> 
> 
> ...




does anyone know which installation kit you need to install this one in a 92 brougham?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

nardi.com?????????????


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 18 2006, 03:20 PM~5627509
> *nardi.com?????????????
> *



right. also for anyone who has one of these can you hook up one of those release hubs to remove the wheel on a telescoping column?


----------

